# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Early Christmas Present

## Tom

I went to the Rocky Mountain Reptile Expo today not planning on any new pets and I came back with a pre set up vivarium, with a waterfall and some other fun stuff. My dad got them for me for my Christmas. He also got me three Dendrobates Leucomelas to go in there so far they are healthy and active. Here they are.

----------


## Kurt

Very nice and congratulations. Ray (Stemcellular) got some leuc's today as well. John and I were over his house today to see his frog room. It was awesome! John has already posted some pictures of some of Ray's spectacular frogs. 
I think John has seriously been biten by the poison dart frog-bug.

----------


## Tom

Thanks Kurt. They are so awesome, I just saw one in amplexus  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Hopefully baby darts. It is so hard to get good pictures of mine. They never sit still. And I can never get the lighting to do them justice.

----------


## Ebony

Congrats Tom :Smile: .  Amplexing...Wow, now that's a Christmas present.

----------


## scribbles

Very nice darts.

----------


## Bellerophon

Lookin' good!  Just one note, dendrobates don't amplex so any behavior you see similar to that is actually wrestling.  Chances are you have two females fighting it out.  If they continue to do it you really want to consider separating them before one of them is over stressed.

----------


## John Clare

> I think John has seriously been biten by the poison dart frog-bug.


You're free to think that!  I wouldn't go that far.  I know what I like and now I have it :P.

----------


## Kurt

> You're free to think that! I wouldn't go that far. I know what I like and now I have it :P.


_Phyllobates terribilis?_

----------


## John Clare

Who said there was no such thing as amplexus in Dart Frogs?  This is inguinal amplexus:




OK I'm kidding, but I couldn't resist, given how perfectly symmetrical this is.  Just in case anyone is still confused, _this is not amplexus - I was kidding - it's two males wrestling for breeding/territory rights._

----------


## Kurt

Actually it's the Heimlich maneuver. One frog was choking and the other was trying to save its life. I was there, I saw it.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mike

Just to be more specific, Dendrobatinae (sub-family) don't engage in amplexus.  Epipedobates tricolor and E. anthonyi will breed in this position with the male on top grasping the female, and probably a few other species.  Epipedobates are in the sub-family Colostethinae, while Colostethinae, Dendrobatinae, and Hyloxalinae make up the family Dendrobatidae which are all considered poison dart frogs.

----------


## Mike

"Dart frogs" in cephalic amplexus:

----------


## Kurt

Man, that fruit fly really gives one a scale to the size of these frogs.

----------


## Wyomingite

Very nice, Tom. I've kinda been browsing dart and mantella species, thinkin' I may want to try one or two after my fish tanks are stocked and the tree frog paludarium is done. Been thinkin' leucs were plain janes, simple yellow and black, but those pics of yours seem to have a nice metallic gold sheen. May hafta reassess that opinion. That's a great early Xmas gift!

Is that Expo an annual event? I'm assumin' it was in Denver. May hafta look at headin' that way next time 'round. Not much like that here in Wyoming. I started off thinkin' one species of frog would add some spice to my fish room, and now every day when I pop on here I see somethin' and think,"Ooh, I want one of those, and one of those, and one of those, and..." LOL. 

WYite

----------


## Tom

No it is like 4 times a year go to this website for dates and descriptions. It is mostly a snake and leopard gecko thing but they sometimes have some other fun stuff like this year there was one large dart frog breeder and a large turtle breeder. http://www.rockymountainreptileexpo.com/

----------


## Kerry1968

A *large* dart frog breeder and a *large* turtle breeder? Does that mean they were big, fat guys or that they breed LARGE dart frogs and LARGE turtles?

Sorry, only joking!

----------


## 1beataway

Very cool, Tom. 

Now I can't wait till I'm ready for darts.  :Big Grin:  That's a long ways off though.

----------


## Tom

Mike what are those frogs? Are they yours? Because they look awesome.

----------


## Alpha Pro Breeders

I have a lot of frogs and leucs are still one of my favorites.

Ron
Alpha Pro Breeders

----------


## Tom

> Very nice, Tom. I've kinda been browsing dart and mantella species, thinkin' I may want to try one or two after my fish tanks are stocked and the tree frog paludarium is done. Been thinkin' leucs were plain janes, simple yellow and black, but those pics of yours seem to have a nice metallic gold sheen. May hafta reassess that opinion. That's a great early Xmas gift!
> 
> WYite


I kinda thought that leucs were kida pain too but I have always been partial to yellow. It has been my favorite color for forever.

----------


## Kurt

> I kinda thought that leucs were kida pain


They are a *pain*, thats why I don't have any.

----------


## Tom

I meant plain  :Big Grin:

----------

